# ***Antiqued & Melon & Cranberry Day Look***



## user79 (Apr 3, 2006)

I usually play with really bright colours, thought I'd try some of my more muted colours again. I don't use Antiqued or Cranberry very much so I decided to give those a go.

Without flash:






Staticy Hair, haha














Face:

Bare Escentuals Mineral foundation
Nars Orgasm Blush
L'Oreal True Match Concealer

Eyes:

White Pigment all over wash & inside corners
Melon Pigment on lid
Antiqued e/s in crease
Cranberry e/s in crease
Coppering e/s just a tad on lid
Blacktrack fluidline
L'Oreal Voluminous waterproof mascara
Carbon e/s with wax on brows

Lips:
Rimmel lipstick in Paradise
Rimmel Lip Vinyl in East End Snob


Comments?


----------



## colormust (Apr 3, 2006)

very pretty....love your eye color, stunning

great skin also


----------



## poppy z (Apr 3, 2006)

gorgeous


----------



## ln_marie_d (Apr 3, 2006)

OMG, I wish I had your skin, your make up is so pretty too


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Apr 3, 2006)

That is very pretty, and yes your skin is wonderful.


----------



## Ambi (Apr 3, 2006)

Gorgeous!


----------



## beautenoir (Apr 3, 2006)

you are amazingly stunning...I love those colors on you!


----------



## veilchen (Apr 3, 2006)

You're really pretty! The eyes look great, as do your lips!


----------



## user79 (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks girls!

I think I have to throw out this Lip Vinyl lipgloss though, it has a funny smell and may be overdue. :-/


----------



## oblivion (Apr 3, 2006)

u look like a doll.. n your skin looks great...


----------



## asteffey (Apr 3, 2006)

awww i hate when you HAVE to throw out makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



you look amazing!


----------



## user4 (Apr 3, 2006)

this is great!!! i love it!!!


----------



## User34 (Apr 3, 2006)

looks good!


----------



## Luxurious (Apr 3, 2006)

pretty


----------



## aziajs (Apr 3, 2006)

That's hot shit!  I love it!  Really, really pretty.


----------



## alurabella (Apr 3, 2006)

You have PERFECT skin! I'm so jealous!


----------



## jess98765 (Apr 3, 2006)

wow girl, you skin fricken amazing!! you are so so so gorgeous and pretty! the colours really do suit you well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Amazing look here


----------



## ramonesbrat (Apr 3, 2006)

What beautiful brows and hair you have! Your makeup is divine!


----------



## snickrs (Apr 3, 2006)

i love it..its gorgeous


----------



## user3 (Apr 3, 2006)

Beautiful! Love the lip color!


----------



## gilkelias (Apr 3, 2006)

Very pretty, and like everyone else has said, your skin looks amazing.  Lovely!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 3, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 3, 2006)

u r so unbelievably beautiful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ur skin is AMAZING!


----------



## Octavia (Apr 3, 2006)

You look like a European model!


----------



## user79 (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks for all the compliments! Seriously, you girls are gonna make my head explode, lol.


----------



## clayzgurl04 (Apr 3, 2006)

gorgeous!


----------



## french-dessert (Apr 3, 2006)

every thing is perfect ! ur skin ur face and ur makeup i love ur foundation and ur cheeks color u r so pretty !


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Apr 3, 2006)

Really pretty! Your eye color is stunning!


----------



## iheartfelix (Apr 4, 2006)

my goodness!  gorgeous skin & makeup


----------



## mallory (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *poppy z* 
_gorgeous_

 

my thoughts exactly!


----------



## x music is love (Apr 4, 2006)

i love the whole look !


----------



## KJam (Apr 4, 2006)

beautiful


----------



## fairytale22 (Apr 4, 2006)

So pretty!!!


----------



## Isis (Apr 4, 2006)

Oh you are beautiful! You look like a doll


----------



## simar (Apr 4, 2006)

wow that is beautiful! melon pigment is so pretty! love ur eye colour btw


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (Apr 4, 2006)

wowwwwwww


----------



## JesusShaves (Apr 5, 2006)

wah... i never use antiqued! Nice combo... now i have a reason to use it


----------



## Beautiful1 (Apr 5, 2006)

You Are So Beautiful! You Have Such A Old Hollywood Glamour Look To You!


----------



## Meaghan (Apr 5, 2006)

those colors compliment your beautiful green eyes so well! wooww


----------



## Navessa (Apr 5, 2006)

the make up is fabulous - you are very pretty!  your eyes look cool with your green outfit too!!!


----------



## hello_my_apple (Aug 24, 2009)

pretty.


----------



## Tahti (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh my GOD, your skin is amazing. o_o;;


----------



## kariii (Aug 24, 2009)

This is one of my favorite combinations on myself..


----------



## satin_yogurt (Aug 25, 2009)

wow i love how all those colours go together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




atemberaubend schön!


----------



## cazgh (Aug 25, 2009)

As always you looks fab!  Another few e/s on my shopping list lol


----------



## c-marie (Aug 26, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## bcsweetascandy (Aug 26, 2009)

Pretty...the colors make your eyes pop!


----------



## swedishlina (Aug 31, 2009)

Dear Julia,
I absolutely love this look, I wished you could do this as one of your looks on your youtube. It looks so beautiful and simple on you.


----------



## Ursula (Aug 31, 2009)

Soft and lovely.


----------

